# Cosmic Blanks



## wayneryan65 (Mar 1, 2014)

5 color pour make up this awesome looking cosmic pen blank.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 1, 2014)

WOW!!!


----------



## Mike Powell (Mar 1, 2014)

Those are awesome!  I really hope that when I start casting I can get something like this to turn out.


----------



## jjjaworski (Mar 1, 2014)

Those are fantastic looking blanks. Great job.
I will look forward to seeing something made from them.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 3, 2014)

I would luv to see a pen done looks fantastic Wayne.


----------



## merrym (Mar 24, 2014)

*VERY nice! Still a total newbie to this...how do you cast the different colors, do you pour them all at one time then cure it? Or do in stages?*


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 24, 2014)

Turn them!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 24, 2014)

I'd like to see how you do that. Are these alumilite?


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 24, 2014)

Joe S. said:


> Turn them!



I just got 2 of these in the mail today ... I plan to turn them at the first opportunity :biggrin:


----------



## eranox (Mar 24, 2014)

Those are spectacular.  You could have told me that they were intricately dyed and stabilized burl and I'd have believed you.

I think a pen from one of those would go great with my avatar!  Just sayin'. :tongue:

Unfortunately, the wife has put the brakes on my pen material buying for awhile.  Shh!  She doesn't know about the group buy yet! :biggrin:


----------



## wayneryan65 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Process*

These are all alumilite and I cast 5 colors at the same time and pressurize them to 80 psi in a pressure pot to remove all the air bubbles.


----------

